# Hedgehog breathe heavily



## Barbara811 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi guys, a strange thing just happened.

My little guy came out from his igloo and ate some of his Acana kibble for cat (hadn't the time to unfreeze his frozen raw meat/vegetables), then he started to breathe heavily. I thought he was choking, he was doing strange moves.

I stared at him, wondering what to do: it seemed impossible to me that he was choking after eating some of his dry food.

Then, he stopped breathe heavily and switched to his "normal" breathe. He drank a little, then ran hiding into his igloo. 

I took a look and there were like tre or four drops of a strange liquid. I don't know if it was semen: it wasn't white. I mean, it was pale, but still not white white.

I cleaned it and smelled it, thinking it was vomit. No odor.

Now I have just checked out him, he seems to be fine. I think that if he was really choking, he would have continued to breathe heavily, right?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Do you think you can try to check the inside of his mouth to see if there's any blockage? A common sign to know if your hedgie is choking is if they continually cough and put their paw to their mouth as if they're trying to take something out. If he continues to make those labored breathing sounds I would take him into the vet to make sure that everything's okay.


----------

